# Fell in Love with the w8, but should I buy?



## Biss (May 18, 2008)

Hey there folks- Brand new to the forum, so please let me know if this is not the right section to post this. I have recently fallen in love with several W8 wagons and have come real close to making a purchase, but have hesitated and lost them. I have seen several issues reported , ie cam adjusters, sludge etc. As much as I have fallen for the W8, is the VR6 a more reliable option? If I get the extended warranty, am I going to be ok? Thanks for your input.
Biss


_Modified by Biss at 5:06 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## buckrog773 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Fell in Love with the w8, but should I buy? (Biss)*

Hey Bliss,
I'm in northern CT and have a 2003 w8 for sale, great condition - $12,800. Check it out on the Passat classified section.


----------

